# Abandoned Caboose Found Deep in the Woods Is a Bit of a Mystery



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Abandoned Caboose Found Deep in the Woods Is a Bit of a Mystery, a Cool Time Capsule


Classic cars abandoned in the woods are nothing new. Whether we're talking about secluded properties or vehicles that have left to rot away, we've seen quite a few of them in recent years. But I bet you've never seen a caboose parked on a forested hill.




www.autoevolution.com


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Not really much of a mystery….the guy moved it there, obviously renovated it into a cabin (note the windows)…..news must be slow….


----------



## RedJimmy1955 (Aug 23, 2021)

Wondereful idea transforming a caboose into a cabin. Yet, the misleading and time wasting headline makes me curious if the OP bothered to read into the story.
add to it; who wouldnt want a caboose set up on their backyard???


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Makes a good deer stand.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

I read about a company that sells and refurbishes cabooses and delivers them as hunting cabins or just second homes. Of course for the latter they usually put an addition on but use the caboose as the main section.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

OP "bothered" to read the entire story and watch the video.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I now of 2 people who have had a caboose in their backyard. A guy named Pete Frampton (not the musician) and a guy named David Ward... both in the Central Ohio area.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No mystery, It was a Birthday present.
I watched that a few days ago.


----------

